

Ask HN:  Please review my Facebook App - workola

This is a re-release of workola.com.  After a few suggestions from HN I decided to rework my marketing approach. To help clarify what the virtual desktop does I decided to build a Facebook application that adds the workola desktop to your Facebook page.  I also added a few chrome extensions and a toolbar to keep workola with you wherever you are on the web.<p>If you work at the computer you might find it useful.  Workola is an HTML5 application that works best with chrome and safari.<p>One of my favorite features is the 'tools section' and the resulting toolbar that appears once you add a tool. Similar to an igoogle page you can add tools/widgets to personalize your desktop.  It's a hands on experience, free and requires no account.<p>click the + icon next to the 'my files' | 'upload files'  buttons to see a few more sample tools.<p>Hopefully this helps a little,<p>http://workola.com<p>http://apps.facebook.com/workola/<p>This is a sample youtube widget for your tools section. 
.
&#60;object width="535" height="300"&#62;
            &#60;param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFN6q1tu9z-7uJyIW80-_gajJVwbmhyKwf4="&#62;&#60;/param&#62; 
            &#60;param name="wmode" value="transparent"/&#62;
            &#60;embed src="http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFN6q1tu9z-7uJyIW80-_gajJVwbmhyKwf4=" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="535" height="300"&#62;&#60;/embed&#62;&#60;/object&#62;
======
workola
clickable: <http://workola.com>

